# Car repair as tax write-off?



## M138 (Oct 5, 2017)

Just had my car in for inspection. Looks like my shocks need to be replaced and it's not going to be cheap. Any chance that Uber drivers can write off hefty repairs come tax time?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

M138 said:


> Just had my car in for inspection. Looks like my shocks need to be replaced and it's not going to be cheap. Any chance that Uber drivers can write off hefty repairs come tax time?


Yes or no, it depends.

You can either itemize all expenses OR take the mileage deduction for every mile driven working with or without a pax. You can not do both. For most it is easier and more lucrative to take the mileage deduction.


----------



## M138 (Oct 5, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yes or no, it depends.
> 
> You can either itemize all expenses OR take the mileage deduction for every mile driven working with or without a pax. You can not do both. For most it is easier and more lucrative to take the mileage deduction.


Great information. Thank you!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Bear in mind that actual expenses are deductible up to the percentage of business use. For example, based on your mileage log, you can prove that your business use was 60% of the total miles on the car, and you had a $1000 repair- the deduction would be limited to $600. That method requires additional record keeping and receipts for what may prove to be less of a deduction than using the standard mileage rate.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Bear in mind that actual expenses are deductible up to the percentage of business use. For example, based on your mileage log, you can prove that your business use was 60% of the total miles on the car, and you had a $1000 repair- the deduction would be limited to $600. That method requires additional record keeping and receipts for what may prove to be less of a deduction than using the standard mileage rate.


I've never had actual end up on top using lower end vehicles.

(I.e. X or Xl)

Select, black, ect..

I could see it happen...


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I've never had actual end up on top using lower end vehicles.
> 
> (I.e. X or Xl)
> 
> ...


Good point. But we've seen evidence on here of people driving older Beemers and Benzes on the cheaper platforms, so I suppose it's possible. Keeping all the receipts for gas, etc would be a nuisance.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Good point. But we've seen evidence on here of people driving older Beemers and Benzes on the cheaper platforms, so I suppose it's possible. Keeping all the receipts for gas, etc would be a nuisance.


I'm not saying it's not possible for a higher end car to be covered by the standard mile rate, i honestly don't have enough experience or have run the numbers to know..

I'm saying it's possible on a high end car actual expenses could go over.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'm not saying it's not possible for a higher end car to be covered by the standard mile rate, i honestly don't have enough experience or have run the numbers to know..
> 
> I'm saying it's possible on a high end car actual expenses could go over.


Yes, and I was agreeing with you for older (out of warranty and expensive to maintain) cars used on the X platform.


----------

